# Knitted Lacy Scarf for my Mom's birthday



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Usually, I make small items, such as baby hats and booties ( which you probably saw in my previous posts ), but for my Mom's birthday I made a pretty big lacy scarf. The stitch was very simple, so I actually enjoyed it. I worked 4 sts in garter stitch on both long sides of the scarf at the same time as I was working in the lacy stitch pattern. When the scarf was finished, I crocheted some lace on the short borders ( I don't have the pattern for the crochet border, sorry). You could also begin and finish the scarf with a few rows in garter stitch.
Here is the lacy stitch pattern I used:

( multiple of 7 sts) + a desired number of sts for the garter stitch borders on both sides of the scarf ( i.e. 4 sts on both sides= the total of 8 sts):

Row 1 (RS): *k2, k2tog, yo, k3; rep from * to end.
Row 2 and all WS rows: purl.
Row 3:*k1, k2tog, yo, k4; rep from * to end.
Row 5; knit.
Row 7: * k3, yo, skp, k2; rep from * to end.
Row 9: *k4, yo, skp, k1; rep from * to end.
Row 11: knit.
Row 12: purl.
Rep rows 1 -12.

Skp- slip 1 st, knit next stitch and pass slip stitch over knit stitch.

The yarn that I used: Elann.com Peruvian baby cashmere (5-6 balls), needles US#4.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's lovely, wish it was mine nice work :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Very pretty and the color is gorgeous.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful scarf Elena. Your Mum will love it!
It's such a pretty colour and the crochet edge adds to the lacy design :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dorisb (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, that will go nicely with my hats for cancer patients this winter. Mom will love it, not only is it pretty, but made with love. dorisb


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty! nice stitch pattern.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely! Looks like it will keep the air conditioning chill away from mom. I do love the way you have combined knitting and crochet; very nice. Hope your mom was pleased.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely scarf! You Mom 'll love it.


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Very pretty. Looks like a beginner like me could maybe make one, so I might just give it a try. Thanks for sharing, and loved the pictures.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice- your mother will love it. Lovely color.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lucky mum - it's a lovely pattern and the colour is beautiful


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you soo much, Everybody! My Mom lives very far from me, and I just mailed the scarf to her. I do hope she will like it, I put so much love in it.  I'm glad you like it, too.


----------



## MarieJanelle (Jun 14, 2013)

So pretty! I love the pink. Great idea for a gift. I bet your mom will love it


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Nice work, your Mom is going to love it.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very pretty, love the color!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Usually, I make small items, such as baby hats and booties ( which you probably saw in my previous posts ), but for my Mom's birthday I made a pretty big lacy scarf. The stitch was very simple, so I actually enjoyed it. I worked 4 sts in garter stitch on both long sides of the scarf at the same time as I was working in the lacy stitch pattern. When the scarf was finished, I crocheted some lace on the short borders ( I don't have the pattern for the crochet border, sorry). You could also begin and finish the scarf with a few rows in garter stitch.
> Here is the lacy stitch pattern I used:
> 
> ...


So pretty, thank you for sharing, I will make one also-shoot for me!


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

With added stitches this could be a lovely afghan!


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Stunning! Your mom will love it! Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful...I'm sure your Mom will wear it with pride!


----------



## notelyjoan (Jun 20, 2013)

Thos scarf is beautiful. Thank you for the directions. I have printed it out with the directions to make at a later date. I first have to make a 18-24 mos. baby sweater with a hood. I have never tackled a hood before and the directions don't seem to clear. Anyway, I hope to make the scarf for me maybe using a baby yarn or a finguring yarn. Thanks again.


----------



## Taipan1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Most awesome. Will have to give this a try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pattern.... great for showcasing a beautiful yarn!! Happy Birthday to your Mom!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

You did a beautiful job! Your mom is going to love it!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

love your hat!


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I have clicked on Watch for this, because I am working undoing a computer problem. I think that Mama would love this! I love the color you chose. Mama's favorite color is pink. I would also like to make an afghan using this pattern as someone mentioned they were going to do. Thanks again!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Great job! You Mom is sure to love it.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Its very pretty. It looks similar to the Mead Scarf that I'm just finishing up on. Very nice work.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Very pretty, love the colors. Your Mom will love it.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty- hope that your mom has fun wearing this beauty!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's so pretty!

Anita


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Love it and the colour is fantastic.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

LOVELY! Absolutely gorgeous!! Beautiful color!! 
Thank you for posting, and I am sure your mother will love it!! :thumbup: 

This scarf looks like the "Meads Scarf" pattern. 

As a lace knitting 'newbie' THIS is what I chose to try and is what is currently on my needles. 

Instead of following a written instruction, I chose to graph out the 11 row pattern on a 3 x 5 card, and I keep a written log as to which rows have been worked, and which one is next. This is because I have two Australian Shepherd pups who tend to pounce on me, and lots of other responsibilities that keep interrupting my knitting. So far, in spite of my being a 'lace newbie,' and all of the interruptions, my effort is looking really good and I look forward to wearing it!

With just 3 balls (skeins?) I chose to make it wider as a shawl, so I doubled the 45 cast on base making it 90 + 10 so that the seed stitch also frames each side and keeps the stockinette from curling. 

My own Meads shawl effort is a 'weathered' dark blue yarn from Herrschners, called "afghan yarn." This is a sport yarn weight and tends to quite literally fall of metal needles, so that my bamboo circulars (US 6) are the only way to keep my 'newbie' frustration down. 

I will try to post when my Meads project is finished and at the moment...I am over 1/3 of the way to the finish line. :thumbup: 


Lisa


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Lovely work.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

What a lovely scarf and well knitted. Thanks for the pattern. I am transcribing it now to my notebook for scarf patterns.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty, love the color.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your comments and compliments, ladies! I enjoy reading them!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Love the lace pattern and the color. And thanks for sharing the pattern! Your mom will be very happy!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Lovely scarf, beautifully knitted and I'm sure your Mum will love it. Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## Madhavi Sekar (Sep 28, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and color.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful work and scarf.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry but can I ask what does skp mean on row 7? I think it is slip 1 k 1 pass slip stitch over, just checking.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Nanny Val said:


> Sorry but can I ask what does skp mean on row 7? I think it is slip 1 k 1 pass slip stitch over, just checking.


Yes, Nanny Val, you are right, and I did mention it below the pattern.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Many thanks I was moving down the pattern row by row but had continued on anyway and am going well. ( A real blonde moment) Sorry for bothering you. Valerie.


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty!

I just learned how to do lace! can't wait to try this!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

scot_belle said:


> LOVELY! Absolutely gorgeous!! Beautiful color!!
> Thank you for posting, and I am sure your mother will love it!! :thumbup:
> 
> This scarf looks like the "Meads Scarf" pattern.
> ...


If you are doing the Mead Scarf don't forget Row 12. It is a Purl row. I got finished mine but have to block it.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

buttons said:


> If you are doing the Mead Scarf don't forget Row 12. It is a Purl row. I got finished mine but have to block it.


--------------

Thank you for the reminder. I have chronicled all of my rows in a log as I have accomplished them, and all of the even rows are done in purl stitch. :thumbup:

Update on my project --- I am now 99% the way through it as I decide to take the length from 46" to possibly 54", and I plan on crocheting a decorative accent on both narrow ends, as well as a complimentary crochet edge on the long sides. My version is double-wide so that I can use it as either a shawl/wrap or all bunched together for a winter scarf.

Over the years I have accumulated a large list of optional crochet stitches in my files and varied stitch patterns, but at this moment...I have not chosen a specific one, yet. I do not want to compete with the knitted lace pattern, but at the same time I want to balance it with an appropriate 'finish'. Since I am not a 'frilly' kind of girl, I know there will not be any ruffles, but at this moment....this is all I know I will not be doing. However, I am a sucker for pineapple crochet patterns, but I am not sure that this would be an appropriate counter-point. 

Lisa


----------



## Thistle55 (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful, lucky Mom!


----------

